# Fletching Jigs for a Beginner



## Don J (Dec 3, 2007)

Want to start fletching my own arrows.
Can someone suggest a Jig to start out with?
I'll probably fletch 2 - 3 dozen a year max.
The cheaper the better, but if it doesn't work, no use
in buying it.

I will probably be doing a right helical fletch, using 2" Blazers.
Using Gold Tip 7595 XT's, no wrap.

Thanks


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

For a beginner, I'd suggest the Arizona fletcher or the Bohning Tower. Both glue all 3 vanes at the same time. Im seriously considering the Bohning Tower.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

One piece of advice... you only need one. I've been using the same one for 30 years or more... still unchanged.

Bitzenburger. The best. :thumb: :wink:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 23, 2007)

i started out with the jo jan mono fletcher and its pretty damn easy


Im sure the arizona e-z is easier, but I havent used it before..


----------



## DWK5150 (Oct 29, 2007)

I have been fletching for about a month now and I bought a Bitzenburger and it was fairly easy to get setup and get started.


----------



## C West (Aug 2, 2007)

*Bitz*

The Bitzenburger is more expensive but it is very easy to use and it's indestructible.


----------



## cleankill (Dec 10, 2007)

Don’t want to hijack. But I have been wanting to do my own to. and was wanting to know is it cheaper or do you make your own to inshore they are right


----------



## 12ozd (Jan 25, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> One piece of advice... you only need one. I've been using the same one for 30 years or more... still unchanged.
> 
> Bitzenburger. The best. :thumb: :wink:


What he said !

"Beginner" is pretty irrelevant for fletching.

Once you do a couple,you will no longer be a "beginner" looking to upgrade.

Get the Bitz once,you'll be fletching "like a pro " in no time.

The bitz is the most expensive but you will only ever need to buy one.

Good luck. :darkbeer:


----------



## Don J (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.
Looking at either the Arizona Archery Fletch III, the Arizona E-Z Fletch
or the Bitzenburger.

I also have a question on the Bitzenburger, what makes it better?
All metal construction possibly?
Don't want to get into brand bashing, just curious as to why it seems to be the preferred fletching jig.

Just getting into archery and currently have a friend who is fletching all my arrows. I'm anxious to get started doing my own.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

cleankill said:


> Don’t want to hijack. But I have been wanting to do my own to. and was wanting to know is it cheaper or do you make your own to inshore they are right


You can save a little money by building your own, but it is almost a toss up. I started doing it myself more to do re-fleching so I would not have to keep going back to the shop when I shot one off, or buy new ones. I graduated from there.


----------



## stevegabriel (Apr 18, 2007)

I have the Arizona E-Z fletch. It was ok and simple to useand would probably be great for refletching while in a hunting camp. 
I use feathers and they are not as uniform as vanes.
Probably 1 out of 6 feathers did not go on properly with the E-Z fletch, so 
I wound up with a Jo-Jan.

No problems with the Jo-Jan. If you get some glue on the jig a little steel wool solves the problem. Also, you have to try to damage it (drop it from a 10 story window, jump up and down on it etc) to do any harm. 

If I had to start over again, I'd get the Bitz simply because it has more options and you don't know that you might not want to try a 5 fletch of 75 -105 4 fletch sometime down the road.

Steve


----------



## C West (Aug 2, 2007)

"I also have a question on the Bitzenburger, what makes it better?
All metal construction possibly?"

Yes. This is a substantial piece of equipment. And the design allows for infinite adjustment, which means that you can be as precise as you want to be.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Don J said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> Looking at either the Arizona Archery Fletch III, the Arizona E-Z Fletch
> or the Bitzenburger.
> 
> ...


The Bitz was the first, and has been the standard by which others are measured since it's inception. The Bitz has a lot of versatility, you can fletch three vane 120* spacing, or 4 vane 90* or 4 vane 75/105* with the standard setup. There is a vendor here on AT that sells an upgrade kit to allow for some of today's more unusual nocks, such as pin nocks and such, but the standard unit will pretty much do it all. 

It is all metal, with the ability to offset the vanes relative to the shaft, both on the leading edge and the trailing vane edge. It will, and I have, fletch about any type of vane, from feathers to micro blazers and everything in between. There are different nock receivers and clamps that can be purchased for it, but with push in nocks today, you really only need one receiver and then should decide whether to get a straight clamp, or helical clamp. I have both, but mostly use a straight clamp with offset, as I shoot blazers (mini's) which don't helical as well, due to their stiffness compared to some other vanes.

I'd venture to guess, if you did a poll, that most would agree it's the best.. :wink: Yes, they are not the cheapest, but as I mentioned.. when you amortize the cost of one over your lifetime, it's kind of irrelevant.. :wink:

You are not going to pay for it in savings in a season or two, but.. you'll quickly find that making your own arrows is fun, allows for infinite customization, and allows you to repair damaged ones as needed, instead of taking them to someone else to repair. Since I started fletching my own, I've never purchased a pre-fletched arrow! You can buy the components in bulk, such as vanes, nocks and shafts, and get them put together a little cheaper than buying premade, but the ability to tweak or customize your arrows is priceless, IMO.. :thumb:


----------



## plemaste (Jul 27, 2003)

Bitz.

Period.

Accept NO substitutes.:wink:


----------



## old pork (Nov 12, 2007)

just got bitz today

great and easy to use glad I paid a little extra fro the first one.


----------



## HshaneH (Dec 22, 2007)

i just fletched my first couple of arrows ever the other day with the bhoning tower and shot the arrows a couple of times and everything looks fime so far.
the only thing is the first arrow i tried to push the ring down to far and it messed up spacing


----------



## farmerd (May 31, 2005)

No matter if you are going to fletch one dozen or 100 dozen a year, there is only one arrow jig. Bitzenburger is the best in the industry in my opinion and you can find a good used one on here or eBay for less than $65.00 usually. Hope this helps.


----------



## huskerbowhuntin (Jul 27, 2006)

*bitz*

bitzenburger the first and last one u will ever buy:darkbeer:


----------

